# Where to get carving blanks?



## Azzy6781 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi, any help/links would be appreciated as I'm new to wood carving and I'm trying to find somewhere that sells good quality carving blanks, lime wood especially. I'm in Penzance, the most South Westerly place possible, and don't have a whole lot of local options when it comes to wood blanks, so I'm guessing online is my best option.

Thanks 
Lee


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Penzance England ???

.

.


----------



## Azzy6781 (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes, in England


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmm, most of the cheap blanks on amazon will be basswood. Something specific you plan on carving? Utensils?


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Until Grinling Gibbons came along, most woodcarvers in England worked in oak. I suggest that you read The Lost Carving by David Esterly about the restoration of Gibbons carvings at Hampton Court Palace. There may be some references to recent English woodcarvers and their source of lime (basswood).


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This one specifically shows lime carving blanks: https://www.toolsandtimber.co.uk

This one is in Scotland, but you can probably order by phone or mail: http://www.spanglefish.com/Woodcarving-Scotland/index.asp?pageid=659100

If you go to Google, search for "lime timber UK", you'll find a lot of links to timber merchants in the UK.

Claude


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This one specifically shows lime carving blanks: https://www.toolsandtimber.co.uk

This one is in Scotland, but you can probably order by phone or mail: http://www.spanglefish.com/Woodcarving-Scotland/index.asp?pageid=659100

If you go to Google, then search for "lime timber UK", you'll find a lot of places that advertise carving blanks.

Another place to ask is http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/forum/

Claude


----------

